# 187 Brushes Whose Fibres are Fraying, Shedding, Clumping or Splaying



## BlahWah (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry mods, I'm not sure if this is the right place for this thread so please move if it isn't.

I don't know if the brush is supposed to be like this because it's not a lot of splaying, but it's definitely more than just a couple of fibers sticking out the side.  It's all around the brush, and I'm concerned about the brush falling apart before its time.  I didn't try to pull on the splayed hairs or anything, but did gently run my hand over it and everything else seemed fine.

Here are a couple of pictures.  As you can see it's not a lot, but concerns me b/c it goes all around the brush!












I'm hoping it's still okay b/c I really wanted to play with it tonight!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it is a big investment for me, and I'll be even more sad if it turns sour.  Please let me know of your experience!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmm, have you washed it yet? You might want to try and see what happens... if you still have no luck and are unhappy, just return and exchange it.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Hmm, have you washed it yet? You might want to try and see what happens... if you still have no luck and are unhappy, just return and exchange it. 




_

 
No, I didn't want to do anything further with it cuz I didn't want to tamper or contaminate it.. but I guess they can't re-sell it anyway.  =P  I'll try that later tonight. Thanks!


----------



## user3 (Apr 20, 2006)

BlahWah did you buy that from MAC?

I am only asking because it look TOTALLY different from my 2 187's or any other 187 I've seen. Usually the there is not that many white fibers on the outside of the brush. It also does not look as dense as mine.
Now keep in mind it's been a long time since I bought one but I am just curious if it was purchased directly from MAC.

Here is a pic of mine





Just for comparison a pic from MUA member *amy320
The top is MAC the bottom one is Flirt
NOT MY BRUSHES
 *


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 20, 2006)

It looks okay to me.
Both of my 187s have a bit of splaying.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_BlahWah did you buy that from MAC?

I am only asking because it look TOTALLY different from my 2 187's or any other 187 I've seen. Usually the there is not that many white fibers on the outside of the brush. It also does not look as dense as mine.
Now keep in mind it's been a long time since I bought one but I am just curious if it was purchased directly from MAC._

 
Hi Nessa!  Yes, I did buy it from MAC. The first thing I did after coming home from the mall was check out my brush and try the Studio Fix Fluid sample (can't wait to try that!).  But yeah, yours looks fuller than mine (tho maybe b/c I haven't used it yet) and "blacker".  Maybe they make it slightly different now?  I have no clue..


----------



## bebs (Apr 20, 2006)

I bought mine about a week ago and it looks pretty much the same so I would say no worrys it works like a dream and I am in love with it. Also it will start looking "filled out" once you start using it... thats what mine did anyways, so good luck and if you dont think its right bring it back to mac and ask to excange it/return it and buy it at a different store


----------



## Wattage (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey Blah,

Just wanted to let you when I was at the counter today (for the second time!) I looked and the 187s all look like yours. The SA said there could be static from the packaging so not to worry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks pretty similar to mine! I didn't wash mine before I used it, but the hairs aren't loose or anything, no problems thus far with it.

I took some pictures of mine, view here if you like:

http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/sh...te=lastvi  sit


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 21, 2006)

_Definitely_ wash your brushes thoroughly before using them!  Testing them a little bit is fine, but there are preservatives in the brushes that need to be washed out fully before you use them!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks girls for the replies, I'm feeling a bit better about it.  I was quite ready to go back and get a new one, but if they're pretty much all that way now, I'll try it out for at least a week and see how things go.  I've held out getting this brush for so long I can't wait to get it working for me!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_The SA said there could be static from the packaging so not to worry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for asking about it!  I was thinking it was static too, but they didn't "sway" like static-y fibers do, if you know what I mean.  They just...stick out.  I'll see what happens after the brush dries tonight.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarteheart* 
_Definitely wash your brushes thoroughly before using them!  Testing them a little bit is fine, but there are preservatives in the brushes that need to be washed out fully before you use them!_

 





 Thanks for the info!  I was almost not going to wash it out b/c I didn't want to rough it up yet...=P  It's such a prized item, "handle with extra  care"..


----------



## user3 (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 
_Hi Nessa!  Yes, I did buy it from MAC. The first thing I did after coming home from the mall was check out my brush and try the Studio Fix Fluid sample (can't wait to try that!).  But yeah, yours looks fuller than mine (tho maybe b/c I haven't used it yet) and "blacker".  Maybe they make it slightly different now?  I have no clue..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nope mine has been the same fullness since the day I got it. I don't have the other at home but I know it's the same as the one I have with me.
Gosh they must have changed the way it looks or add more white fibers. Sorry, didn't mean to imply it was a fake it just looks so different from the ones I have and ones I have seen. Like I said I have not bought one in a long time and I don't check it out at the counter. I was just looking out for your best interest.
 I am glad other's can confirm their's look similar but I must admit I am glad I bought mine years ago.  Not sure if I like the new look. (no offense)

If you are uncomfortable with the brush I would take it back and get a new one. That way you can compare.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarteheart* 
_Definitely wash your brushes thoroughly before using them!  Testing them a little bit is fine, but there are preservatives in the brushes that need to be washed out fully before you use them!_

 
Thanks for the tip - usually I would, but I didn't want to ruin it. You're right though, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the picture pixi! I missed it last night, too tired. =P  Yeah, I can see the white hairs in yours as I see them in mine.  Strange that these look so different from 'Nessa's!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Nope mine has been the same fullness since the day I got it. I don't have the other at home but I know it's the same as the one I have with me.
Gosh they must have changed the way it looks or add more white fibers. Sorry, didn't mean to imply it was a fake it just looks so different from the ones I have and ones I have seen. Like I said I have not bought one in a long time and I don't check it out at the counter. I was just looking out for your best interest.
 I am glad other's can confirm their's look similar but I must admit I am glad I bought mine years ago.  Not sure if I like the new look. (no offense)_

 
No worries 'Nessa, I know you're just looking out for me.  I do wish mine looked more like yours tho! so no offense taken at all.  Hopefully my next 187 will look much nicer (which will be in 5 years, it's so frikkin' expnsive! *lol*  My husband just made a face and didn't say anything when I told him the price.)


----------



## user79 (Apr 21, 2006)

Mine looks like Nessa's and I just bought it last week. I think it's probably just the lighting on the brush.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Mine looks like Nessa's and I just bought it last week. I think it's probably just the lighting on the brush._

 
Really, eh?  Hmmm...maybe I'll go back when I finish my last exam on Monday and check out what my store has.  Maybe there was a run where the composition was slightly different.  The pictures showed what was there, though, no extra white hairs due to lighting b/c I kept comparing my brush IRL to the pictures (both 'Nessa's and mine).


----------



## Shawna (Apr 22, 2006)

My 187 looked just like yours did, and when I washed it (I always wash my brushes before using them) it dried and looked like Vanessa's does.  In fact, I was worried that the black hairs seemed to come out around the sides of the white hairs, but then I realised that was how it was supposed to be.  I think yours just needs a wash.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Apr 23, 2006)

it looks fine. nothing can be perfect - some of my brushes have strays - im just glad i can appreciate them for what they are.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 23, 2006)

i had an issue with hte way mac packaged my brush i ordered online...it was in too small of a box and the bristles got litterally BENT in one direction...

the gal at the 1-800 said to boil some water and just stick the bristles in it and let it soak for a couple minutes and then take out and let air dry laying down and the bristles would should be fine...

something you can try if its a brand new brush


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_it looks fine. nothing can be perfect - some of my brushes have strays - im just glad i can appreciate them for what they are._

 
Oh, I'm definitely appreciating it - love how it makes so little product go so far and so well.  I'm mostly concerned about it deteriorating before its time if it really is one flukely-badly made brush (make sense?) and dealing with it as soon as I can, i.e. not in 5 years when things start to really fall apart (tho it's a small chance in happening, I know).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_i had an issue with hte way mac packaged my brush i ordered online...it was in too small of a box and the bristles got litterally BENT in one direction...

the gal at the 1-800 said to boil some water and just stick the bristles in it and let it soak for a couple minutes and then take out and let air dry laying down and the bristles would should be fine...

something you can try if its a brand new brush_

 
Thanks for the tip!  Unfortunately I've used it a few times already, but I'll call in after a week if it's still looking strange.  Right now it's looking a bit fuller, but the same hairs are splaying out so there's a light fringe all around.


----------



## sasse142 (Apr 24, 2006)

I just bought mine 2 days ago and here's how mine looks fresh out that package.  Mine also has splaying which for some reason u can't tell here.  I do agree tho everyones 187 brush seems to be fuller than mine.  :-(


----------



## sel00187 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Have I ruined my 187 brush?*

i bought the 187 a few weeks ago now, and ive recently bought the brush cleanser so i thort id wash it to get rid of my studio fix powder. anyway when it was drying it got fatter and the black hairs on the side started to stray (theyre ok now) but now its fully dry it doesnt feel like it did when i first bought it. have i done something wrong and is it ruined for good?


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 31, 2006)

when i wash my 187, it fluffs up a little when it dries. it's supposed to be on the fluffy full  side.. not powder puff fluffy, but a little fatter .. (does that make sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) just don't wash the entire brush, i.e don't soak it in the cleanser.. only wash the bristles... it usually feels nice and soft after a good washing


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 31, 2006)

my brushes never feel the same once I wash them, oh well.


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 31, 2006)

The brushes have a gluey preservative on them to keep them clean and in that shape before people buy them. It's probably a bad idea to use the brushes before washing them because of the preservatives. Once washed, they turn into thier "natural" shape (or at least the shape they should be and will forever be in), which is ofen much fluffier than when we first buy them. HTH


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 31, 2006)

^ exactly! u r supposed to wash the brushes before you use them for the 1st time to get that stuff off.. that's what the mro for my area told us in a seminar once..


----------



## Sanne (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_The brushes have a gluey preservative on them to keep them clean and in that shape before people buy them. It's probably a bad idea to use the brushes before washing them because of the preservatives. Once washed, they turn into thier "natural" shape (or at least the shape they should be and will forever be in), which is ofen much fluffier than when we first buy them. HTH_

 
thanks, good tip, I didn't know that!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_The brushes have a gluey preservative on them to keep them clean and in that shape before people buy them. It's probably a bad idea to use the brushes before washing them because of the preservatives. Once washed, they turn into thier "natural" shape (or at least the shape they should be and will forever be in), which is ofen much fluffier than when we first buy them. HTH_

 
Thank you I never knew that!


----------



## litlaur (Jul 31, 2006)

I was actually wondering about that today. It makes sense.


----------



## aeni (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_The brushes have a gluey preservative on them to keep them clean and in that shape before people buy them. It's probably a bad idea to use the brushes before washing them because of the preservatives. Once washed, they turn into thier "natural" shape (or at least the shape they should be and will forever be in), which is ofen much fluffier than when we first buy them. HTH_

 
I've seen all too many painters in art stores "taste" the brush before they buy.  Why?  Well, to taste it and also see how the brush holds up really.

So after all that with any brush, I'd wash them nonetheless before they touch your face.  Maybe you should rub in a little drop of hair conditioner to put the softness back in.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

So I have a 187 I bought off of eBay.  I'm 98% sure it's real, I have a few other MAC brushes to to compare with and it looks just like them.  The only problem is I've noticed a lot of the fibres at the very edge have the white tip broken off of them.  I do use it rather roughly, to buff in liquid and powder foundation rather than stipple so I'm wondering if it's me... has anyone else experienced this with a 187?  I'm really bummed out cos the rate at which the fibres are breaking, I'm going to have to get a new one in less than 6 months' time which sounds obsurd.  I have considered the possibility that it is fake but it's actually an excellent brush in terms of performance, it's just the breakage.   I'm now wondering if it's just me and I shouldn't be using it to buff in foundation. Maybe I should be using something more suited to that function... any recs?
Many thanks in advance


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

are you cleaning it with mac's brush cleanser?  if not, that could be why.  it not only cleanses and disinfects, but it also conditions the bristles to keep them from breaking.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

I use both M.A.C. brush cleanser and baby shampoo to clean all my brushes including my 187, then I lie it flat to dry overnight.  So don't think it's that...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

Post a pic on it here or in the counterfeit section and have someone authenticate it first! Also, there's a really good guide in the counterfeits sction on how to tell a real 187 from a fake! Its really well done! Now if its real, i would just email MAC and complain. Don't mention you got it on eBay! I'm pretty sure if you mail it in, they will replace it for you or even at a counter but i'm not 100% how those policies work! Hope this helps and hopefully someone who know more then me can weigh in on this!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Post a pic on it here or in the counterfeit section and have someone authenticate it first! Also, there's a really good guide in the counterfeits sction on how to tell a real 187 from a fake! Its really well done! Now if its real, i would just email MAC and complain. Don't mention you got it on eBay! I'm pretty sure if you mail it in, they will replace it for you or even at a counter but i'm not 100% how those policies work! Hope this helps and hopefully someone who know more then me can weigh in on this!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is just dishonest. I would contact the Ebay seller instead to get an exchange or refund. How would you like it if someone bought something fake or defective from somewhere else and tried to get a real one off of you? That will just make MAC lose money and prices will just go up in the long run if everyone did that. Even if it is a real brush, because she didn't buy it from MAC, she cannot just go and ask for a new one because she didn't literally buy it from them.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_That is just dishonest. I would contact the Ebay seller instead to get an exchange or refund. How would you like it if someone bought something fake or defective from somewhere else and tried to get a real one off of you? That will just make MAC lose money and prices will just go up in the long run if everyone did that. Even if it is a real brush, because she didn't buy it from MAC, she cannot just go and ask for a new one because she didn't literally buy it from them._

 
its good to know that for every dishonest person out there, there is someone who isn't.

thank you!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_That is just dishonest. I would contact the Ebay seller instead to get an exchange or refund. How would you like it if someone bought something fake or defective from somewhere else and tried to get a real one off of you? That will just make MAC lose money and prices will just go up in the long run if everyone did that. Even if it is a real brush, because she didn't buy it from MAC, she cannot just go and ask for a new one because she didn't literally buy it from them._

 
Since she has been using it for awhile, i would assume it is too late to contact the seller since you only have 45 days since the date of purchase to file a claim and a package does not arrive over night either! I also said that assuming the brush was real, she should send it back to MAC. You think at MAC they won't be able to tell its fake? Sure they will and how stupid could you be to try and return a fake brush? If the brush is real, she could complain to MAC about their quality. Regardless where she got it from, its still a MAC brush and they live up to their quality standards. This is not an issue of honesty, its an issue of MAC quality....as long as the brush is real.

If its a fake, contact the seller and see from there!


----------



## msashlay (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

I might be asking something kind of obvious, but just in case...

You're not talking about the layer of shorter black bristles on the outer most layer right?  It's supposed to be like that.


----------



## AlarmAgent (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msashlay* 

 
_I might be asking something kind of obvious, but just in case...

You're not talking about the layer of shorter black bristles on the outer most layer right?  It's supposed to be like that._

 
Pardon my butting in, but do you mean that the shorter black bristles are more prone to breakage and splitting off the base of the brush?

If so, you just allayed my fears for my 187, haha.  The outermost layer of black hairs fray out to the sides, and when I noticed this my heart sunk.  What a doofus am I!

As for the OP, I agree that you may want to post a photo of your brush, if you can, and see if any of the authenticity experts can confirm it for ya.  It would be a good place to start, anyway.

My 129SE used to break and fray like nobody's business, and then I added conditioner into it's cleaning routine and it started to shape up.  I use baby shampoo for the actual cleansing, and then just a touch of conditioner washed through as well, and it made the brush fray less, or at least have less visible breakage.  Just my experience, though, I'm not sure if it's really great for the brush in the long-run.  Good luck!


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msashlay* 

 
_I might be asking something kind of obvious, but just in case...

You're not talking about the layer of shorter black bristles on the outer most layer right?  It's supposed to be like that._

 
Yes I do mean the outermost layer (furthest from the middle)... it's supposed to be like that?!  How come I have never heard about this before?!?  Why is it like that?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Angelah (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anti_starlet8* 

 
_Yes I do mean the outermost layer (furthest from the middle)... it's supposed to be like that?!  How come I have never heard about this before?!?  Why is it like that?
Thanks so much!_

 
Helps with blending.  Notice on every blending brush the outermost layer is always the shortest?  Because it is designed so those fibers touch the skin very lightly to create a blended/airbrushed look.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Since she has been using it for awhile, i would assume it is too late to contact the seller since you only have 45 days since the date of purchase to file a claim and a package does not arrive over night either! I also said that assuming the brush was real, she should send it back to MAC. You think at MAC they won't be able to tell its fake? Sure they will and how stupid could you be to try and return a fake brush? If the brush is real, she could complain to MAC about their quality. Regardless where she got it from, its still a MAC brush and they live up to their quality standards. This is not an issue of honesty, its an issue of MAC quality....as long as the brush is real.

If its a fake, contact the seller and see from there!_

 
The point being is that by leaving out that it was an Ebay purchase makes it dishonest (even if it was a real brush). It's fine to go to a MAC counter to authenticate it, but NOT to get a replacement, I said... even if it was "fake OR DEFECTIVE" (meaning that it could be real, just not good quality). The quality of the brush is clearly the Ebay seller's fault who should not be selling the brush in the first place if the quality of it is so horrible, it's the seller's responsibility to provide good quality products for their buyers or clearly state if there has been any usage or problems with the product they are selling. Now, I don't know if the brush bought was used or new, but the problem should be taken up with the Ebay seller. Not MAC, they did not literally sell her that brush. Many people make purchases where they will never get a refund or they will lose money on, just accept that a mistake was made and remember never to buy from that Ebay seller again, it happens.

And that's the last thing I'll say on that.

To the original poster: Good luck if you contact the seller. Do post pictures in the counterfeit forum and see if anyone can help you out there.
The outer edge (black hairs) of the 187 is supposed to be shorter than the white hairs. Do you notice fibers clinging to your face after you use it?
M·A·C Cosmetics | 187 Duo Fibre Brush
There's a picture from the official MAC site of the brush.
http://specktra.net/f257/fake-187-brush-63335/
This topic might help you as well, for reference pictures between a real 187 and a fake one.


----------



## msashlay (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlarmAgent* 

 
_Pardon my butting in, but do you mean that the shorter black bristles are more prone to breakage and splitting off the base of the brush?

If so, you just allayed my fears for my 187, haha.  The outermost layer of black hairs fray out to the sides, and when I noticed this my heart sunk.  What a doofus am I!_

 
No no, there's no breakage, the black bristles are shorter than the white bristles.  The 187 is great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anti_starlet8* 

 
_Yes I do mean the outermost layer (furthest from the middle)... it's supposed to be like that?!  How come I have never heard about this before?!?  Why is it like that?
Thanks so much!_

 
I believe it's because the black bristles and the white bristles are separate. so even though the black part looks like the base, it isn't. I think the black bristles kind of separate the white bristles so the brush is less dense, which is great for a light application of foundation or blush.

However, because there ARE a lot of fakes on ebay, you might still want to post pics just in case.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Lots of broken fibres on 187 *

hmm after reading the post comparing counterfeit and real 187s i still think mine's real... but if it's not, it's a pretty good brush for £16! (when the 187 here is £28!!) it rarely (if ever) sheds and all I really wanted to know was why the fibres at the edge are shorter, so i'm cool now.  thanks for all your help with this


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Mar 20, 2008)

*help! fibres of 187 are breaking! again...*

i am so confused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i bought my 187 from a local mac store a few days ago, and  just used it twice since, and both times the fibres just wouldnt stop breaking. after using it with foundation, i had to fish about 10 fibres from my face... both times.

so i went to mac, told her about it... she tried it herself, washed it.... and said that there really was a problem with the brush so she gave me a new one instead. she said, that in the beginning its normal for a few fibres to break off... but not as much as with that one.

so i came home with my new 187... and.... i swept it over and over my hand and the fibres wouldnt stop breaking... dont know if its the "normal phenomenon" or if i have the same problem again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what should i do? i really want to have that brush, but if all the 187ens are bad.... has anyone experienced this before? please help


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: help! fibres of 187 are breaking! again...*

it will do that.  it sheds more in the beginning, and since you've only used 2-3 times, your brush is just fine.  use it softly, don't press it too hard on the face.  clean it with mac's brush cleanser, which over time will condition the hairs and slow down and eventually stop the shedding.  don't freak out.  it's not gonna keep shedding to the point where you only have a few hairs left.


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: help! fibres of 187 are breaking! again...*

alright. will do that and see if it really stops with the time.
thanks.


----------



## Avey (Nov 18, 2008)

*Problem with my 187 brush*

I clean my mac 187 each time I use it with mac brush cleanser and deep clean it about once every 3 weeks. However, the white fibres are all clumped together and no matter what I do I cant get them back into the correct shape. Any ideas???


----------



## jinxii (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my 187 brush*

could you by any chance be leaving residue in the brush after ou clean it? the only time my 187 has done this was when Ive cleaned it and didnt quite rinse it well enough. (ie. soap or brush cleaner)


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my 187 brush*

ive noticed that shampooing my brushes with a gentle moisturizing shampoo rather than brush cleaner works better and leaves them softer.  If my white fibers do clump, all i do is wait till it is completely dry, and then take my finger and swipe it back and forth over the top of the fibers to loosen them up. works every time


----------



## jdechant (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my 187 brush*

Hmmm..I've never had this problem with my 187..then again, I've never used brush cleaner..I've always used baby shampoo on my brushes and have never had a problem...sounds like a little of the cleaner isn't being washed out..


----------



## Ravishing (Mar 13, 2009)

*MAC 187 troubles =(*

I recently purchased my first face brush from MAC =). I went for the 187 brush because of all the great reviews. When I released it from the packaging I noticed that some black bristles were poking away from the brush funny.  I gently washed it with baby shampoo (there was some fall out), shaped it and allowed it to dry over night. The next morning I looked at it and a few black bristles were still fraying outwards. I figured "oh well, those will probably fall out over time and then my brush won't look so uneven". For the most part they did, except for 2 or 3. I decided I could live with it. Today I washed my brush again and allowed it to dry and now I have more black bristles fraying outwards! The white bristles are perfect but the black ones are not holding their shape =( Is this normal? or Am I just being picky and fussy? Could I exchange it?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC 187 troubles =(*

How bad is it? I've had my 187 for 2 years now, and after washing i have a 'few' black hairs that stray outwards but i thought that was because of a little static charge that builds up when i dry it on a towel. Also after the first couple of inital washings the bristles shouldnt fall out anymore. I know everyone hates to return items from mac since it gets tossed, but if your unsatisfied with the product you should exchange for another one.. maybe you had a lemon?


----------



## steenface (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the 187SE that came with the Adoring Carmine set and it's been fantastic so far, which is cool because I've always heard less than stellar things about the SE brushes.  It sheds once in a blue moon and doesn't really seem to have any clumping or spreading problems.  I wash it with baby shampoo.

Coastal Scents also has brush guards that might help?  Wash the brush, gently wring the water out by wrapping the towel around the brush, slip the brush guard over the bristles and put it bristles-down into a jar or cup to dry.  They supposedly help wear-and-tear on the handles if you slip them on the handles when you use the brushes!


----------



## Ravishing (Mar 15, 2009)

thank-you for moving this to the right spot =) sorry!

I think I may have just gotten the lemon... I hate to have it just be tossed so I'll just keep it and try the brush guards =) Thank-you!


----------

